# Apache GUI



## l008com (Oct 3, 2001)

So is the built in apache web server in OSX going to get a GUI anytime soon?  You know, I am a Mac user!  I'd much rather be editing values in a System Preference Pane than some foreign text file.  Eh?



Don't get me wrong though, I LOVE X


----------



## kenny (Oct 3, 2001)

This is the sort of thing when technology products and marketing collide. 

Apache already has a GUI for MacOSX, but on the non-server version it's very very limited. To get to the advanced features, you will have to either get used to editing the configuration file by hand, or step up to MacOSX Server. The server product does include a more comprehensive GUI for the advanced features of apache. Have a look at:

http://www.apple.com/macosx/server/theater/apache.html 

As you can see, it's quite a bit more comprehensive. Apache is, to my knowledge, no different on the two platforms, but the frontend is certainly much different.

That said, it wouldn't shock me if someone came up with an Apache config tool for MacOSX that mimics the Server product. Then again, it wouldn't surprise me if Apple tried to block it. Again, marketing colliding with technology...


----------



## geekusj (Oct 3, 2001)

http://www.tenon.com/products/itools-osx/


----------



## islay (Oct 4, 2001)

There are Apache GUI projects outhere. Commanche is the one I've heard of most. The Apache GUIs aren't MacOS X themed. Apple would probably hammer them with a lawsuit if they were. You can find out more at http://gui.apache.org/


----------



## Straylight23 (Oct 4, 2001)

Hi,

have a closer look at Webmin . You have to install it for MacOSX-Server 1.3, but it runs perfectly and ... it has some sort of GUI for Apache. You still have to know what you're doing though 

HTH

cu:Stray


----------



## theolein (Oct 4, 2001)

If you wrote a GUI in Carbon or Cocoa for Apache and Gpl'ed it there is nothing that Apple can do to you. They also have no motivation to do that as those two little panels for sendmail and Apache are not all there is to OSX server.

Actually you could even write one that isn't GPL'ed. But what your posts do show is that Apple's heavy handed handling of supposed IP violations has gotten into the land of superstition and myth and is creating a negative impression amongst Apple users.
This issue will come back to haunt Apple.


----------



## islay (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by theolein _
> *If you wrote a GUI in Carbon or Cocoa for Apache and Gpl'ed it there is nothing that Apple can do to you. They also have no motivation to do that as those two little panels for sendmail and Apache are not all there is to OSX server.
> *



I don't think that Apple would sue if you did a MacOS X themed Apache GUI for the MacOS X version of Apache. However, I am sure that they would sue if you created a MacOS X themed Apache GUI for Linux, Solaris, Windows, BSD, etc., GPL or not.


----------



## SGilbert (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh Bob,

If you're not spamming, which I hope you are not, then I'll point out that you are responding to a thread that is practically 11 years old.


----------



## bobtherobot (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, I understand... it's just that I was hoping to help out fellow web developers who are in need of a simple solution.


----------

